# Cassette Problem



## Fearless_soulja (Apr 8, 2008)

I was trying to convert this cassette to a CD i had for years but the sound is soo bad.. when i am playing it, its soo faded and not the original sound quality. I was wondering if there is anything i could do to make the sound better to its original status so its not faded and will sound clear..

Thx :wave:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

First welcome to TSF. :wave:

I would try cleaning the heads of the player with alcohol and a Q-tip. If that doesn't help, there's not much a normal person can do. There probably is sound processing software that you can use once its in digital form on your computer but I don't know about that end of the audio world.


----------



## Fearless_soulja (Apr 8, 2008)

alirght thanks
iam going to try that


----------

